# blower attachment skid steer



## legoconstruct (Nov 17, 2003)

the blower attachment for a skid steer has got to cost what 4k
a skid steer is a loader lets not forget that. you can move and pile large amounts of snow with it.if you get a snow bucket usually twicw as large as a standard bucket you can move mass amounts of snow fast.
you can also get a snow pusher which will push large amounts of snow. both these will cost a fraction of the blower attachment and cost way less to maintain.
finally a plow on a skid steer is just a waist for the reasons i mentioned above.
a skid steer is a loader not a truck max top speed is what 2 miles per hour you can push lots more snow with a plow.
thats my two cents.


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

you obviously have never had use for a blower. When you have a 4 foot snow bank on a mile of curbline I guarantee the blower will do it faster every time not to mention much easier, less chance of tearing sod. Just my 2 cents worth. Plus the labor amount saved will pay for the blower in a couple of years.payup


----------



## JasonJ (Dec 14, 2003)

We have tried to clear with a large bucket on the Bobcat and it doesn't work nearly as well as the plow blade. Also, skidsteers move faster than 2 mph. We have the 753 Turbo and that thing moves pretty fast. It may not set the street on fire, but it will clear a lot almost as fast as a truck, and works much better in tight areas. Also, you can stack really high with the plow blade, as high if not higher than with a bucket. The only time we even use a bucket is if we have to move excess piles snow, then we bring in the dump truck, load it up, and take it away. The snowthrower attachment is great because it eliminates having to fuss with snow piles, and leaves a neat clean appearance. We would get one if we had more of a call for it.


----------



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

A skid steer is MUCH MUCH more than a loader! That is worse than saying a truck is only a pickup meant for carrying things.


----------



## Dynamike (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey Lego
I have not posted here for quite some time. After reading your opinion on skid loaders I know why. First of all everyone always ask's "what plow should I get for my truck?" or "what would you plow this lot with?" Give me a break. Everything that moves snow has it's place. In order to be profitable in this business you need to do one of two things. a.find an account, or accounts that you can best utilize your equipment. or b. get a piece of equipment that will work best for the accounts you already have. My point is everything has it's place. What works great at one property might not be that great at the next. There are a lot of variables to consider.
Now as far as your 2cents about skidloaders I have this to say. Skid loaders vary in size, speed, and capabilities. Your opinion seems to lack experiance with skid loaders. I have plowed with trucks, From an S-10 with a 6.5' western, F-350 4x4 dump with a 9' Western, I even plowed with a friend of mines Unimog with 12' blade. For the main account that I have had for the last six years the fastest and cleanest way to service this account is with the skid loader I have now with a Blizzard plow. Thats not an opinion, that is a fact. By the way my skid loader has the two speed option and travels around 13 m.p.h. not 2.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*I agree with u Dynamike*

Different equipment for different situations. A big dump is going to clear faster then my F-250 in a huge lot. But that truck can't do a drug store lot easily. The pickup's may not be able to do rabbit warren condo complexes. Where the skid steer makes short work of the job and the snows put in the correct place saving a step.
I have a Bronco II with a 2 meter Myers " Sidewalk Plower" they called it. Till they seen me in action in one of our 2 rabbit warren condo complexes. The pickup trucks did the major snow moving and I did the drives and circles. Cuts the time in half,go ahead and laugh, I am on the way to the next job and your still running over shrubs and into railroad ties.

That's My .02c


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Legoconstruc,

You also need to take into consideration that when you are plowing a parking lot with a truck you are going to need to either back up plowing nothing or take the time to turn around to take your next run back. With a skid steer with a plow you just spin it in its own tracks and start heading back pushing snow. You get twice the production out of a skid steer with a plow. Now a snowblower on a skid steer. Come to the college campus were I work and were we just had 30+ inches of snow two weeks ago. When my guys are done with the snowblowers the snow is GONE. If you make piles of snow everywere I then will have to hire a loader and truck to haul all the piles away. I think some of the guys have made the point that each piece and type of equipment has a specific task in snow and ice removal.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I ran A Case 1840 with blower last season*



gordyo said:


> Legoconstruc,
> 
> You also need to take into consideration that when you are plowing a parking lot with a truck you are going to need to either back up plowing nothing or take the time to turn around to take your next run back. With a skid steer with a plow you just spin it in its own tracks and start heading back pushing snow. You get twice the production out of a skid steer with a plow. Now a snowblower on a skid steer. Come to the college campus were I work and were we just had 30+ inches of snow two weeks ago. When my guys are done with the snowblowers the snow is GONE. If you make piles of snow everywere I then will have to hire a loader and truck to haul all the piles away. I think some of the guys have made the point that each piece and type of equipment has a specific task in snow and ice removal.


 Hello ,
I ran a Case 1840 with blower for the state last year cleaning up points, and sidewalks on over/under passes.
It did a great job, in fact they had the big bosses come down from headquarters to watch this thing work.I had to cut threw over 30" of frozen hard bankings to clear a bunch of the over and under passes that had piled up.
The only real maintenance was to keep the drive chain adjusted(Took 5 minutes after each day use).It had a hydraulic bypass if it got jambed up so there are no shear pins to deal with,overall very happy with production.
In fact just added a new case with highflow for the same purpose.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Why do people post what they know nothing about??????????


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Some people just dont like change.*



Craftybigdog said:


> Why do people post what they know nothing about??????????


 I guess some people if they dont use it it cannot be any good.Thats my best guess anyways.
Allan


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*skid steers*

Lego I have a CAT 966 loader that can not clear snow as effeciently has my CAT skid steer with Erskine blower..... Sure the loader can bucket up more snow. But the skid steer with blower has no wasted motion. Even for ramping up snow my CAT skid steer with tracks/blower will smoke my loader.... When it somes to snow removal I will take efficiency over size or speed anyday...

Good Luck this winter...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Craftybigdog said:


> Why do people post what they know nothing about??????????


Im trying to figure that out myself


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

*Blower attachment for skid steer*

I live in Lake Tahoe, where 2 to 3 foot snow falls are frequent. I used to use a plow, then came a Bobcat S250 high flow 2 speed, with an 84" Bobcat blower attachment, night and day. customers love it , able to charge a lot more,and very clean job. I started out just wanting something to clear my own driveway, 600 feet, with half at a 6% grade, took on some local jobs to help pay for the equipment, now have enough customers in two years to pay for equip. and supplement my real job as a firefighter. what a country. last season I cleaned a 50' driveway with 9 feet of snow, in about an hour.still use the plow for the little stuff, also added a back drag. :salute:


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

*Skid steer*

Skid steers work better than some people give them credit for and deffiently go faster than two miles per hour. I have a John Deere 260 /2- speed and i believe it goes like 13 or 14 Mph. and by the time you could turn a pickup around i would be back down to other end of lot. I have a 10 ft. box pusher on witch works good for cleaning in front of stores and drives between parking lots we push it out past the cars and then use payloader with 24 ft. box pusher to take to pile.
Does any one use any kind of special tires on there skid steers for winter?


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

They show some tires in the back of the new snow magazine if I could find it!


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

Craftybigdog said:


> They show some tires in the back of the new snow magazine if I could find it!


 What snow magazine and how do I get it?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Craftybigdog said:


> They show some tires in the back of the new snow magazine if I could find it!


We have used tire chains on our three for years. They are great because you can use them even on turf type, baldys, solid what ever tire you run. The traction is second to none! The only thing you need to be cautious with is they can srcatch up the asphalt if you get somebody who doesn't think.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tires*



> Does any one use any kind of special tires on there skid steers for winter?


A standard skid steer tire ( less tread the better ) with a good set of 2 link chains will work great. We only chain up the rear tires and have no issues with traction on our CAT skid steers.


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Go to snowmagazineonline.com !


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

If you have chains only on rear tires will this help from marking pavement?
About the chains as you can tell I am clueless. Special type? Where do you get them ? are they hard to put on take off or leave them on no matter what depth snow your pushing.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

We run them on the rears only. If you have sombody doing donuts with em it will make some small knicks in the pavement. We have never had anybody complain but I wouldn't use them if the customer if they are very fussy, bordering on anal retentive about their lots.

I would suggest looking here (www.kenjones.com - if you call ask for Steve) to purchase them. We have had the most sucess with the heavy-duty roller grip chains. The roller grip type allows you to change the cross chains while they are still mounted to the tire w/o tools.

They are simple to put on, no tools or jack required. We leave them on all winter. They will amaze you at the traction they provide!


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*video*

Here is a 24 second video clip of one of my CAT 226B units. I was doing cleanup after a 4 foot storm. This blower and skid steer is standard flow. I will post a bunch of videos this winter....

Erskine Blower

Dave


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

how does the blower work on lets say 4 inches of snow on a driveway? And how much did everyone pay for theirs. I will be hooking it to a Bobcat 753


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*blower*

M n M my blowers ranged from $4500.00 to $4900.00. All my blowers are Erskine. They work excellent in 4" of snow. I can handle 18" of snow with no problem.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Dave,

Nice Video... It looks like you are around the corner from my house! I have a real nice digital that does stills and Vids. I will try and remember to put it in the Toolcat this winter.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

i ran a 644 loader last year for a subdivision. we'd make 180 foot passes with a 12 foot box. a skid steer would have been a joke for that job.

OTOH, the loader really sucked for driveways. wiggle a little wrong, and the house falls over.

skid steers are cool cuz you can trailer them at 55 mph. you can get into weird places. you can spin around. you can root and gently find things. you can stack snow. all great things.
this year i'm buying a blower for my steer......


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

well, so far the blower for the skid steer is a frigging joke.

granted it is set snow, but it is quicker to use the standard dirt bucket then the blower. 
not happy.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

drmiller100,

Why are you unhappy with the blower. Is it not blowing correctly? In previous posts I had noted that I found I could make better time with the blower as opposed to a standard bucket.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

drmiller100 said:


> well, so far the blower for the skid steer is a frigging joke.
> 
> granted it is set snow, but it is quicker to use the standard dirt bucket then the blower.
> not happy.


drmiller what type of blower is it? Is the blower standard or high flow? What type of skid steer do you have? Is the skid steer standard or high flow?


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

I am getting a bobcat brand 72" Blower for my 763 Bobcat. This is not a highflow loader and I am planning on doing 115 driveways in a community about 30x20. What is everyones opinion on this model being it isnt a high flow and how fast do you think I can do a driveway in???????


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Blower*

MnM the Bobcat brand is a Erskine blower. Bobcat bought Erskine awhile back. The blower will work good as long as it matches up with your machines hydrualic flow. My blowers are made by Erskine Attachments. After Erskine Blowers were bought out by Bobcat the original owners of Erskine opened up Erskine Attachments. Your blower should work good....!!!!

What is the average snow fall for a storm in your area? You should be able to do a 20 x 30 driveway with 4" of snow in five minutes. Plus or minus a few minutes if the snow is really wet or light as a feather....

Dave


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

drmiller100 said:


> well, so far the blower for the skid steer is a frigging joke.
> 
> granted it is set snow, but it is quicker to use the standard dirt bucket then the blower.
> not happy.


Yo Miller still waiting to hear what is wrong with your blower??? Give us some feedback??

Dave


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Proworks please check your messages!
Thanks


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*kirby*

Kirby I purchased all new blowers this year. Once I get new backdrags installled I will post some pictures...:salute:


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

You trade the old one's in? 
Just have a few question's about your setup.
Do you have 2 cylinders or 1? 
Did you mount the doors to each side of the blower or is it all one unit, then attached to blower? 
How did you keep the weight down, my Erskine is 900 plus lbs? Do you have ballast for your Toolcat?


Thanks allot Mike


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*back drag*

Mike I have all CAT skid steers, no Toolcats. Tim is the guy with Toolcats and blowers. Here is professional drawing of the setup.








:salute:


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

*blower no bueno*

hello,
so i have a case 75xt. salesman assured me blower he sold me would work fine with it.
well, he lied. i know, shocking.

blower is made by MK under the Meteor brand. I called the factory, the blower is designed for 30gpm, i have 20 gpm. I asked the factory about swapping hydraulic motors on the blower, and they said they no longer make the blowers, and my only hope is a high flow skid steer.

Currenlty in "discussions" with the salesman.

Currently have ordered an 8.5 foot wide, 2 foot tallk, and 4 foot deep snowbucket for use at least on my commercial accounts in town.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

drmiller,

This is a "long shot" but if it were me, I would contact the folks at Quick Attach http://www.quick-attach.com/ ,and see if one of there motor/pumps could be changed out for yours. They are very knowledgeable and helpful. They were the original manufacturers of Erskine before Ingersoll-Rand bought them out and then later shut them down.

Tim


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Pro
So the doors are mounted right on the side of the blower housing? I was worried the sides couldn't handle the weight or the down pressure.
I guess I will start trial and error this week.
Mike


----------

